# RecipeDB - 10 Min IPA



## Effect

10 Min IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               16 Votes        Brewer's Notes 95% Base malt (doesn't really matter what base, pilsner or ale as it will be heavily masked by the hops)5% CarapilsAim for a gravity of 1.060.The idea is that you use only one addition to bitter and flavour, which is a 10 min addition. With this you have to use a very large amount of hops (depending on the AA% you could be using between 90 and 200 grams). So far I have done Amarillo, Chinook, Centennial and Pacific Gem.A good way to work these recipes out in beersmith is to add 95kg base malt, 5kg of carapils. Then use the gravity button to scale it down to 1.060. Add a single 10 minute addition of whatever hops take your fancy. Then use the IBU button to set the IBU to 60.Adding 200 grams of hops in the last 10 minutes of a beer is, well, breathtaking. The hops go in, then a a large green foam starts to rise and rise and the smell is amazing. No dry hopping required, you will get enough hop flavour and aroma.This is an intense beer and not for the faint hearted.Recipe was inspired from this website: http://www.homebrewchef.com/AmarilloPale.html   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.21 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.32 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      200 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 66.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.85%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Effect

Must add, I have done a few variations on this aswell.

The 10 min chinook IPA was done with 93/7 base/dark crystal and fermented with Denny's Fav. The 10 minute centennial IPA was fermented with 1187. But both the amarillo and pacific gem 10 minute IPAs were brewed with pacman.

All mashed at 67 BTW.

Please let us all know if you do venture into doing one of these beers. I want to do some with some more 'obscure' hops - like warrior, POR etc. Have also go NS and other NZ hops on the list to do. Hopefully can get this into some sort of challange for the adelaide boys - same grain bill, different 10 min hop - bottle em up and have a mini case swap.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## vykuza

Phillip said:


> Must add, I have done a few variations on this aswell.
> 
> The 10 min chinook IPA was done with 93/7 base/dark crystal and fermented with Denny's Fav. The 10 minute centennial IPA was fermented with 1187. But both the amarillo and pacific gem 10 minute IPAs were brewed with pacman.
> 
> Please let us all know if you do venture into doing one of these beers. I want to do some with some more 'obscure' hops - like warrior, POR etc. Have also go NS and other NZ hops on the list to do. Hopefully can get this into some sort of challange for the adelaide boys - same grain bill, different 10 min hop - bottle em up and have a mini case swap.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Looks the good Phil. What's the vote on your favourite yeast for it?

I've got a few hundred g of Nelson here ready to throw in something.


----------



## razz

I've tried something similar for an APA Phil. I added hops at 20 mins, using Amarillo, Simcoe and Colombus. Very tasty beer from memory. Also dry hopped. :chug:


----------



## bum

Your posts in the past on this subject have made me very interested to do one of these. I was wondering if you've done one with slightly more complicated grain bill and a blend of hops? Thinking that maybe simplicity is an important factor in this method but tend to like my beers a little busier so I'm not sure if it'll work for me.

Also wondering if no-chilling might complicate getting the balance right here.


----------



## Effect

Nick R said:


> Looks the good Phil. What's the vote on your favourite yeast for it?
> 
> I've got a few hundred g of Nelson here ready to throw in something.




My preference is for the pacman. But all three yeasts I have used produce very nice IPAs. The 1187 is nice because it is low attenuating and floccs well. Denny's fav would probably be my least fav from the 3, but was still very good. Any american ale strain would go well here really - 1056, 1272, 1332. US-05 and nottingham would also be fine. I would even be keen to give 1099 a go.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Effect

bum said:


> Your posts in the past on this subject have made me very interested to do one of these. I was wondering if you've done one with slightly more complicated grain bill and a blend of hops? Thinking that maybe simplicity is an important factor in this method but tend to like my beers a little busier so I'm not sure if it'll work for me.
> 
> Also wondering if no-chilling might complicate getting the balance right here.




Well, I was thinking of doing a grain bill of 70/30 Ale/Munich with a 10 minute addition of simcoe, amarillo and centennial all combined. Inspired by the 200 metre ale - which is about 1.064 and 90 IBU. Still have it on the cards. I like the simplicity of the beer and how well it tastes as is - but as a homebrewer I will definitly be making some other styles (i.e. more complex) in the same notion.

I wanted to do this beer a long time ago, but as I no chilled, I didn't dare. I felt from my experience with no chilling, that it wouldn't get the desired effect. I have tried just cube hopping - no hops in the boil whatsoever - but that didn't work out as planned. So I waited until I could use a chiller and haven't looked back since. More than welcome to give it a go with no chilling - but I don't have much hope of it turning out as planned.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Frank

I've been lucky enough to try a couple of these. A lot smoother than I was expecting but with a great hop punch. I will be adding one in this style to my 'to do list'.


----------



## levin_ae92

Phillip said:


> Hopefully can get this into some sort of challange for the adelaide boys - same grain bill, different 10 min hop - bottle em up and have a mini case swap.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



+1 to this idea, I'm keeeeen!!!


----------



## drsmurto

I'd be up for a 'challenge' too mate. 

I tasted the amarillo version and wow, just wow. Breathtaking hops.


----------



## Nick JD

Who's gonna do one with POR?


----------



## levin_ae92

I've heard POR can be alright fresh? Would be interesting!! Im thinking maybe Riwaka for mine, or Simcoe


----------



## Nevalicious

Phillip said:


> Well, I was thinking of doing a grain bill of 70/30 Ale/Munich with a 10 minute addition of simcoe, amarillo and centennial all combined. Inspired by the 200 metre ale - which is about 1.064 and 90 IBU. Still have it on the cards. I like the simplicity of the beer and how well it tastes as is - but as a homebrewer I will definitly be making some other styles (i.e. more complex) in the same notion.
> 
> I wanted to do this beer a long time ago, but as I no chilled, I didn't dare. I felt from my experience with no chilling, that it wouldn't get the desired effect. I have tried just cube hopping - no hops in the boil whatsoever - but that didn't work out as planned. So I waited until I could use a chiller and haven't looked back since. More than welcome to give it a go with no chilling - but I don't have much hope of it turning out as planned.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



So, if I was to have a go at this with any hop, but no chill, would you or any others out there have any suggestions. New to full volume grain brewing and have just been working on the no-chill path. Would I be right in saying that this may come out a little too bitter if no - chilled??? BTW, I love the idea of the 70/30 ale/munich 200m ale. Awesome beer (pricey  ) 

Simcoe, Centennial and Amarillo 10 min addition of what quantity... Still 200g??

Thanks guys

Tyler


----------



## Muggus

What are great idea!
I've always wanted to do something similiar to this, now i've been inspired!
Got 450g of Topaz that's been begging for a big hop bomb.


----------



## levin_ae92

Nevalicious said:


> So, if I was to have a go at this with any hop, but no chill, would you or any others out there have any suggestions. New to full volume grain brewing and have just been working on the no-chill path. Would I be right in saying that this may come out a little too bitter if no - chilled??? BTW, I love the idea of the 70/30 ale/munich 200m ale. Awesome beer (pricey  )
> 
> Simcoe, Centennial and Amarillo 10 min addition of what quantity... Still 200g??
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Tyler



Centennial and Simcoe are higher AA than Amarillo so you wold have to put them into your software as 33.3% each or whatever and calculate for 60IBU. Im not sure what sort of modification you need to make to account for no chill, curious about that myself!


----------



## sav

This sounds a cracka idea,I will try nelson and bsaaz 2 90gram packs go I wont be far of the mark for ibu,
sav


----------



## sav

Got me thing 320 of carapils isnt going to do anything much, or is that the recipe you got for the idea,might sub for amber or somthing else.cheers 

sav


----------



## Effect

Nevalicious said:


> So, if I was to have a go at this with any hop, but no chill, would you or any others out there have any suggestions. New to full volume grain brewing and have just been working on the no-chill path. Would I be right in saying that this may come out a little too bitter if no - chilled??? BTW, I love the idea of the 70/30 ale/munich 200m ale. Awesome beer (pricey  )
> 
> Simcoe, Centennial and Amarillo 10 min addition of what quantity... Still 200g??
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Tyler



I think that if you went the no chill path, the bitterness that is carried on would be too great. If you don't have the option of chilling, maybe you could find smaller vessels, i.e. 4 x 5 litre cubes and then submerge them in iced water or a bath full of cold water. The last thing you want to do is have to throw it out because it is too bitter - 200 grams of hops is not exactly economical.

If you have beersmith, put equal quantities of each hop (I just do the 28.3 grams or whatever it defaults to) and them use the ibu button to scale the hops to whatever ibu you want. That will take care of it for you. If you want say 1/2 hop a and 1/4 of hop b and c then just put in 50 grams hop a and 25 grams of hop b and c, scale and that will keep it in the same ratio.

If you don't know what hop to use first, Amarillo is a good start. Otherwise just go your favourite American hop.

And for the POR ipa, I am keen on doing one. Pacific jade should be nice as well, I wouldn't limit ourselves to doing only one beer each for the 'challange'. I will be doing two, POR and something else. Could even do three...would be better IMO to swap the beers in bottles, as even though it would be more enjoyable to meet up with a keg...I reckon after trying one 10 min ipa your mouth would shot.

I've said this to a few brewers already, the beers that I first made were my best yet my worst. Even though my beers were not very good at all because I was only just starting out, the new sensation of smelling hops and tasting hops in beer was so good, that now, even though my beers are much better made, I am just so used to hop aroma and flavour I need to always step it up a notch to get that same feeling I got from my first beers. This 10 minute IPAs really give me that - and I just don't know what to do next to exceed my expectations.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Effect

sav said:


> Got me thing 320 of carapils isnt going to do anything much, or is that the recipe you got for the idea,might sub for amber or somthing else.cheers
> 
> sav




320 grams in this recipe is 5%. Go more if you want, but it works alright for me.


----------



## Effect

Amarillo version






Chinook version
​


----------



## Sammus

I wonder how this'd turn out with a low alpha noble hop... like saaz or hallertauer or h34r: strisselspalt I think you'd need about 1kg at 2% :lol:


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I think I just found a way to use up a heap of my h34r: Chinoise Saaz :beerbang:


----------



## Effect

I have only stuck to higher AA% hops sofar. If I were to use something like EKG or saaz I'd limit it to maybe 200 grams at 10 mins and use a clean bittering hop at 60. My only fear is over doing the hops and having something rather grassy and over done.


----------



## Effect

L_Bomb said:


> I think I just found a way to use up a heap of my h34r: Chinoise Saaz :beerbang:



You could try 10 min bin additions :lol:


----------



## jbirbeck

L_Bomb said:


> I think I just found a way to use up a heap of my h34r: Chinoise Saaz :beerbang:



I've found the chinese saaz to add a hint of fruit to a beer if used in concentrations late in the boil. Quite nice. Marco Polo would be better IMHO.


----------



## bum

Phillip said:


> You could try 10 min bin additions :lol:


 

I loled. 

Thanks for answering my questions earlier. Since I'm a no-chill noob I'll wait to see if a more learned brewer has any success with this method and no-chill first.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Phillip said:


> You could try 10 min bin additions :lol:



I too LOLd :lol:


----------



## notung

Love the sound of this recipe. +1 on the POR! The colour difference between the amarillo & chinook versions are incredible! Did you say they both used the 95% pils 5% carapils grain bill?

As a no-chiller, I am thinking of following the advice of others on this forum to emulate a 10 min addition with cube hopping. I'd add irish moss to the boil as usual, whirlpool and wait up to 30 mins by which stage the wort should have dropped to around 80C. (At least it does on cold winter days with my 10-15L batch sizes...) I'd transfer this wort over to the cube and dump all the hops in there at once.

I would certainly want to get contents of this cube into the fermenter quick smart though, as that's a lot of hops which could skunk/grass up the beer.


----------



## Effect

notung said:


> Did you say they both used the 95% pils 5% carapils grain bill?



Amarillo one is the 95/5 pils/carapils grain bill, but the chinook one is 93/7 pils/dark crystal. Was scared that the chinook would be a bit too much for this beer so thought maybe something darker would help it out. It tasted nice, but lacked the aroma I was after - maybe I just can't smell it anymore because I am used to the stuff now...


----------



## Phoney

What is the advantage of this over a more traditional IPA? Is it just the experiment novelty factor or is there something else im missing here...?


----------



## Siborg

notung said:


> Love the sound of this recipe. +1 on the POR! The colour difference between the amarillo & chinook versions are incredible! Did you say they both used the 95% pils 5% carapils grain bill?
> 
> As a no-chiller, I am thinking of following the advice of others on this forum to emulate a 10 min addition with cube hopping. I'd add irish moss to the boil as usual, whirlpool and wait up to 30 mins by which stage the wort should have dropped to around 80C. (At least it does on cold winter days with my 10-15L batch sizes...) I'd transfer this wort over to the cube and dump all the hops in there at once.
> 
> I would certainly want to get contents of this cube into the fermenter quick smart though, as that's a lot of hops which could skunk/grass up the beer.


Id like to give this a go too. Try no chilling, adding irish moss at 10 mins, flameout. Add the hops and whirlpool. People on here have suggested a 0 min addition is equal to 15-20 mins, so maybe calculate in beersmith what that would equate to, add a little less hops. When I whirlpool in the kettle, I can generally leave the majority of the hops in the bottom of the kettle. I don't know how much aroma would be present, at 15-20 mins it would be more flavour, but I'd give that a try, then maybe conisder a bit of either cube hopping or french press for the second attempt. 

I'm keen to give the amarillo version a go, but I like a bit of crystal in my IPA. Do you reckon add like 1-2% crystal, or would that kill it?


----------



## Effect

As you know, hops added later in the boil give flavour and aroma. The bigger the addition, the bigger the aroma. The 10 minute addition of hops (that also acts as bittering) is the biggest hop addition that you can do at 10 minutes and still keep the BU:GU balanced. The hops and malt aroma are however not in balance. So the benefit would be the insanely intense hop aroma and flavour.

My first homebrews were fantastic, fantastic because I hadn't ever had beers with generous hop aroma. Now, I find the same beers just don't do it for me anymore - so that is why I ventured into this territory.


----------



## Effect

Siborg said:


> Id like to give this a go too. Try no chilling, adding irish moss at 10 mins, flameout. Add the hops and whirlpool. People on here have suggested a 0 min addition is equal to 15-20 mins, so maybe calculate in beersmith what that would equate to, add a little less hops. When I whirlpool in the kettle, I can generally leave the majority of the hops in the bottom of the kettle. I don't know how much aroma would be present, at 15-20 mins it would be more flavour, but I'd give that a try, then maybe conisder a bit of either cube hopping or french press for the second attempt.
> 
> I'm keen to give the amarillo version a go, but I like a bit of crystal in my IPA. Do you reckon add like 1-2% crystal, or would that kill it?



Well, the carapils is a crystal malt - and it's there at 5%. If you really want to, just sub the carapils for the crystal malt of your choice.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Siborg

Phillip said:


> Well, the carapils is a crystal malt - and it's there at 5%. If you really want to, just sub the carapils for the crystal malt of your choice.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



It's very light, though. I have some bairds med crystal that I'm loving more every time I use it... I might give that a go. I just don't want to overdo it.


----------



## argon

Phillip said:


> Well, I was thinking of doing a grain bill of 70/30 Ale/Munich with a 10 minute addition of simcoe, amarillo and centennial all combined. Inspired by the 200 metre ale - which is about 1.064 and 90 IBU. Still have it on the cards. I like the simplicity of the beer and how well it tastes as is - but as a homebrewer I will definitly be making some other styles (i.e. more complex) in the same notion.
> 
> I wanted to do this beer a long time ago, but as I no chilled, I didn't dare. I felt from my experience with no chilling, that it wouldn't get the desired effect. I have tried just cube hopping - no hops in the boil whatsoever - but that didn't work out as planned. So I waited until I could use a chiller and haven't looked back since. More than welcome to give it a go with no chilling - but I don't have much hope of it turning out as planned.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Did this kinda thing recently with a Galaxy APA in kegs at the moment like drinking fruit salad so much hop presence loving it

Added 5g to boil just to encourage some hot break rest went into cube (which I consider 15min addition). Then a decent whack of dry hops a few days out. Works beautifully for no chill IMHO just need to press a bit for some aroma big hassle

Will be using this as my stock standard hop forward recipe formulation from now on extremely happy with it and will be doing more soon going through the single hop varieties As I do doubles probably do 2 varieties at once probably Chinook and Amarillo next for me... and bump it up to an IPA. 1060 at least.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy APA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Galaxy, BB (1.9 SRM) Grain 78.95 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt (7.6 SRM) Grain 4.74 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, BB (1.6 SRM) Grain 4.74 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (203.0 SRM) Grain 3.16 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt, BB (21.5 SRM) Grain 3.16 % 
5.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (80 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Cube Hop) Hops 24.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 40.00 L of water at 69.7 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
No chill adjustment - 15 min Hop additions are at Flameout
5min addition is French Press and added to fermenter when pitching

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Siborg

I really love the idea of a simple recipe with 1-2 types of grain and a single hop addition or variety can result in an awesome beer. I'll be tryin an IPA with amarillo at flameout, and french press some for extra aroma as per argons post and no-chilling if I haven't sorted out my chiller by then.


----------



## razz

Still sorting out that chiller Siborg? Ya can't rush these things..... :lol:


----------



## Siborg

I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I've gotta go to bunnings and get a few fittings, and a couple of lengths of hose, as my current one won't reach my brewing space. Otherwise, it should work perfectly with what I have.


----------



## Effect

Siborg said:


> I really love the idea of a simple recipe with 1-2 types of grain and a single hop addition or variety can result in an awesome beer. I'll be tryin an IPA with amarillo at flameout, and french press some for extra aroma as per argons post and no-chilling if I haven't sorted out my chiller by then.



I had been wanting to do these sort of beers for over a year and a half - but as I no chilled and waited until I had a chiller. You could maybe do a whole batch without hops - no chill the lot. Chill the cube down to as low as you can. You could do a mini boil of 5 litres and do the 10 min addition in that and add that to the main batch - fingers crossed it ends up just over pitching temp.


----------



## Siborg

Phillip said:


> I had been wanting to do these sort of beers for over a year and a half - but as I no chilled and waited until I had a chiller. You could maybe do a whole batch without hops - no chill the lot. Chill the cube down to as low as you can. You could do a mini boil of 5 litres and do the 10 min addition in that and add that to the main batch - fingers crossed it ends up just over pitching temp.




Wouldn't that affect hop utilization due to the volume being boiled?


----------



## Effect

Siborg said:


> Wouldn't that affect hop utilization due to the volume being boiled?



It certainly will - you will probably have to use more, but I would prefer that than having muted hops and overly bitter beer...was just thinking aloud what other possibilities you could have before you get a chiller.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## peter.brandon

Phillip said:


> It certainly will - you will probably have to use more, but I would prefer that than having muted hops and overly bitter beer...was just thinking aloud what other possibilities you could have before you get a chiller.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Great topic and info.

I tried my first 20min pale ale (hops added at 20, 15, 10, 5 and dry) with all Galaxy .... awesome beer .... had my first one tonight - 23 IBU

Stone & wood draught copy .... extremely close recipe

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## brucearnold

Glad to see that others have tried Galaxy as I am about to hit a 10min IPA with 140g of Galaxy to hit the 60 IBU mark but was getting nervous over the amount. Still dwelling over the grain bill though, wondering if a small addition of roast barley or choc malt would add any choc flavours to mix with the galaxy fruitiness.


----------



## sav

BruceA said:


> Glad to see that others have tried Galaxy as I am about to hit a 10min IPA with 140g of Galaxy to hit the 60 IBU mark but was getting nervous over the amount. Still dwelling over the grain bill though, wondering if a small addition of roast barley or choc malt would add any choc flavours to mix with the galaxy fruitiness.



Try a bit of amber malt,I have been using it my apa and it has a nice biscuit too it, I wouldn't use any more than 5%
cheers sav


----------



## Effect

BruceA said:


> Glad to see that others have tried Galaxy as I am about to hit a 10min IPA with 140g of Galaxy to hit the 60 IBU mark but was getting nervous over the amount. Still dwelling over the grain bill though, wondering if a small addition of roast barley or choc malt would add any choc flavours to mix with the galaxy fruitiness.




I have done an AIPA with 97% ale and 3% amber. Turned out great. +1 for not going over 5% - personally I would only go 2-3%.

Let us know how it turns out - great to see someone giving the 10 min IPA a go - you won't be dissapointed.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## brucearnold

Phil,
There are a few of us in the ACT Brew club that are going to be trying variations over the next few weeks so will let you know how they go.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

My last few brews have been close to this - hopbursts where everything has been added in the last 15 minutes. 

I think I'll give the 10 min idea a shot this weekend, but I'll be dry hopping also. Can never resist dry hopping......


----------



## donburke

great inspiration the 10 min IPA,

had a go yesterday at a half batch

93% marris otter, 7% carahell, 1.060 mashed at 67

60 IBU columbus @ 10mins, fermenting now with US05

i'm keen to taste


----------



## Sammus

Also tried it (kind of) yesterday. 100% munich came out at 1.065 and a 90/90/65 mix of amarillo/centennial/simcoe at 10min for 60ibu.

Not sure why but I was expecting a much stronger hop flavour in the wort than what I got...ah well, see how it comes out on the other end aye?


----------



## donburke

Sammus said:


> Also tried it (kind of) yesterday. 100% munich came out at 1.065 and a 90/90/65 mix of amarillo/centennial/simcoe at 10min for 60ibu.
> 
> Not sure why but I was expecting a much stronger hop flavour in the wort than what I got...ah well, see how it comes out on the other end aye?



sammus, does 100% munich convert in the mash ?

how fermentable is it ?


----------



## Sammus

donburke said:


> sammus, does 100% munich convert in the mash ?
> 
> how fermentable is it ?



Sure does, I've done it heaps before (it's even officially supported! ). All munich beers are mmm tasty 

I tend to get around 80% attenuation when mashed ~66 ie 1.050 - 1.010. I accidently when over temp on this one, so it may not dry out as much. Am expecting it to finish at maybe 1.015ish


----------



## reviled

I did a smash a few months back with 100% Global Munich (more like Munich II) and Amarillo and man, it was beautiful!! A nice deep red colour and awesome juicy malt profile!!

Back on topic, I recently acquired 750gms of NZ Mystery Hops 5.8% AA, a 10 minute IPA might be just the way to get a feel for them, or to completely ruin a beer :unsure: lol - They smell sorta floral which might be a bit of a worry, but only one way to find out I guess!


----------



## jbowers

I've got about 135 grams of chinook sitting around that I'm keen to try this concept with. I'm thinking i'll use it with a fresh wort kit as the base and just do a 5 litre boil with .5 kg of DME.

After the boil, should I use a sieve to filter out the hop residue or just tip the lot in?


----------



## Nick JD

Just gonna use my BIABag as a massive hop sock.


----------



## jbowers

Nice idea Nick!! I'll jump on board with that thinking.


----------



## Effect

Had the centennial version on tap for a bit right now - just as good as the Amarillo version. A few of us on here have had a taste. Quite balanced with the 1187 - quite like both the pacman and ringwood for this beer. Will be having one of these style beers on tap at all times - may have to scale it back to 1.050 and 50 ibu for my livers benefit.


----------



## drsmurto

Phillip said:


> Had the centennial version on tap for a bit right now - just as good as the Amarillo version. A few of us on here have had a taste. Quite balanced with the 1187 - quite like both the pacman and ringwood for this beer. Will be having one of these style beers on tap at all times - may have to scale it back to 1.050 and 50 ibu for my livers benefit.



Centennial version rocks! 

I will be doing something like this soon and will use pacman or the west yorky.


----------



## reviled

DrSmurto said:


> Centennial version rocks!
> 
> I will be doing something like this soon and will use pacman or the west yorky.



Pacman for a hoppy version or west yorky for a slightly maltier version?

Currently drinking a hop monster fermented with 1469 and its great, doesnt hide the hops as much as other brit strains (it still does tho IMO) but still brings out the malt beautifully!

edit : Could be a good split batch opportunity?


----------



## bum

I'm putting a cupboard cleaner sort of beer together for the next one and decided since the beer is already pretty much of no specific style and I keep thinking about this method I may as well do the testing myself on the no-chill thing so I can stop thinking about it. But...my next couple of beers are gonna be high grav clone attempts so I was thinking of adapting this method to something more targeted to the low end of APA so I've got a smaller beer on hand. How do you think this might work, Phillip (ignoring the no-chill aspect for a moment)? Or do you think it'll really only work with massively hopped beers? The trouble is that looking at my proposed recipe in Beersmith and it doesn't look all that far off what I'd do for a bigger APA only there's no 60min addition. What I mean is that I'm looking at a recipe that is OG1040/32IBU but only 60gm of hops, calculated at 15min but they'll be cube hops (various no-chillers seem to report that their results seem to be either 10 to 20 minutes out so I thought it best to aim for the middle ground). Doesn't look like that big of a whack of hops at all to me. Will I be wasting good hops?

I know that my OG is a little low for style but I'm comfortable with the bitterness ratio (and up to +/-4IBU swing).


----------



## Nick JD

bum said:


> What I mean is that I'm looking at a recipe that is OG1040/32IBU but only 60gm of hops, calculated at 15min but they'll be cube hops (various no-chillers seem to report that their results seem to be either 10 to 20 minutes out so I thought it best to aim for the middle ground). Doesn't look like that big of a whack of hops at all to me. Will I be wasting good hops?



I just did a 10 minute APA with 50g of PoR for 10 minutes (18L) for 35 IBUs. Chucked the BIABag in with a few clothes pegs to keep it both off the bottom of the pot and away from the element - worked a treat - completely free-flow, yet _all_ the hop material was removed for the no-chill.


----------



## Effect

bum said:


> I'm putting a cupboard cleaner sort of beer together for the next one and decided since the beer is already pretty much of no specific style and I keep thinking about this method I may as well do the testing myself on the no-chill thing so I can stop thinking about it. But...my next couple of beers are gonna be high grav clone attempts so I was thinking of adapting this method to something more targeted to the low end of APA so I've got a smaller beer on hand. How do you think this might work, Phillip (ignoring the no-chill aspect for a moment)? Or do you think it'll really only work with massively hopped beers? The trouble is that looking at my proposed recipe in Beersmith and it doesn't look all that far off what I'd do for a bigger APA only there's no 60min addition. What I mean is that I'm looking at a recipe that is OG1040/32IBU but only 60gm of hops, calculated at 15min but they'll be cube hops (various no-chillers seem to report that their results seem to be either 10 to 20 minutes out so I thought it best to aim for the middle ground). Doesn't look like that big of a whack of hops at all to me. Will I be wasting good hops?
> 
> I know that my OG is a little low for style but I'm comfortable with the bitterness ratio (and up to +/-4IBU swing).



I'll be doing basically that for an APA soonish mate. But mine will be between 1.045 and 1.050 with the hops around the 30-40 IBU mark. I don't think it would be too much of a difference, but I would prefer to do the higher gravity version (1.060). I feel that the higher gravity allows for stronger malt backbone to support a lot more hop bitterness, and in this beer, every IBU you can squeeze in means a heap more hop flavour and aroma.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bum

Thanks, Phillip. I'll give it a crack and see what happens. 



Nick JD said:


> I just did a 10 minute APA with 50g of PoR for 10 minutes (18L) for 35 IBUs. Chucked the BIABag in with a few clothes pegs to keep it both off the bottom of the pot and away from the element - worked a treat - completely free-flow, yet _all_ the hop material was removed for the no-chill.


 
I see what you're saying but many report that extracted oils keep isomerising (is that even a word?) even when the hop matter is no longer present. Without much experience in no-chilling I'll still be at the mercy of received wisdom for a few brews yet until I work out what works for me. But I am happy to hear from you both that adapting this to APA isn't necessarily going to be under doing it.


----------



## Elbow

Anyone know how many Pride of Ringwood I'd need (8.9%) to do a no-chill version of this?


----------



## Nick JD

bum said:


> I see what you're saying but many report that extracted oils keep isomerising (is that even a word?) even when the hop matter is no longer present. Without much experience in no-chilling I'll still be at the mercy of received wisdom for a few brews yet until I work out what works for me. But I am happy to hear from you both that adapting this to APA isn't necessarily going to be under doing it.



I'd be interested to read any info about how much of the alpha acids are in the wort but not isomerized after the hops are removed. 

I'm only relying on my tongue and comparitive beers (that I know the IBU), but when I aim for 25IBUs I'm pretty sure I'm getting 25ish with no-chill using the calculated amount. 

It might be a fluke that in containing the hops, and then no-chilling that I'm under-extracting, and over isomerizing - and the two cancel each other out...


----------



## Nick JD

Elbow said:


> Anyone know how many Pride of Ringwood I'd need (8.9%) to do a no-chill version of this?



http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/Calculators/hop_calc.htm


----------



## Elbow

Nick JD said:


> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/Calculators/hop_calc.htm



Thanks Nick, I've seen that calculator before but I can never quite figure out what the figures are for NC. For instance, it calculates I would need 136 grams for a 23 litre batch at 1060. Would I add these as a cube addition once I have flamed and whirlpooled?


----------



## Nick JD

Elbow said:


> Thanks Nick, I've seen that calculator before but I can never quite figure out what the figures are for NC. For instance, it calculates I would need 136 grams for a 23 litre batch at 1060. Would I add these as a cube addition once I have flamed and whirlpooled?



You'd be better to ask someone who leaves their hops in the wort when no-chilling. People say that the extracted alpha acids continue isomerizing after the hops have been removed, but I can't find any info on rates at which this occurs - and my experience leads me to believe that this has little effect on my beer's IBUs. See my above post about some speculation as to what might be going on. We need an expert to answer this conundrum - I'm just a beer maker.

Have you thought about removing your hops?


----------



## donburke

donburke said:


> great inspiration the 10 min IPA,
> 
> had a go yesterday at a half batch
> 
> 93% marris otter, 7% carahell, 1.060 mashed at 67
> 
> 60 IBU columbus @ 10mins, fermenting now with US05
> 
> i'm keen to taste



i kegged this a few nights ago and force carbed it in my 9 litre keg and must say its not as hoppy as i thought it would be

the hop flavour is not that strong, and i am guessing that because i used such a high aa hop (14.2%) i had to use less hops to achieve 60IBU

i must say that the bitterness is very smooth, big but smooth

will try again with a another lesser aa% hop


----------



## Effect

I found the ones I did with pacific gem and chinook were both restrained in aroma compared to centennial and Amarillo. It must be the high alpha acids. I'm thinking I might move them to a 5 minute addition.


----------



## Elbow

Nick JD said:


> You'd be better to ask someone who leaves their hops in the wort when no-chilling. People say that the extracted alpha acids continue isomerizing after the hops have been removed, but I can't find any info on rates at which this occurs - and my experience leads me to believe that this has little effect on my beer's IBUs. See my above post about some speculation as to what might be going on. We need an expert to answer this conundrum - I'm just a beer maker.
> 
> Have you thought about removing your hops?



Sorry to sound a bit thick, but what do you mean by removing hops? As in add at flameout in a hop sock, then remove that before No Chill?

Also, I saw a diagram on a US homebrew site regarding NC. It showed a 10 minute regular addition would translate as "FWH" for NC. Anyone have any experience of "FWH"? Sorry to move ot.


----------



## donburke

Phillip said:


> I found the ones I did with pacific gem and chinook were both restrained in aroma compared to centennial and Amarillo. It must be the high alpha acids. I'm thinking I might move them to a 5 minute addition.



i'm having another punt at a 10 min ipa tonight, boiling now as i type

90% joe white traditional ale
10% caramunich III
1.060 mashed at 66
60 ibu challenger @ 10 mins
recultured coppers yeast

thats a lot of hops @ 5.6% aa !


----------



## drsmurto

donburke said:


> i'm having another punt at a 10 min ipa tonight, boiling now as i type
> 
> 90% joe white traditional ale
> 10% caramunich III
> 1.060 mashed at 66
> 60 ibu challenger @ 10 mins
> recultured coppers yeast
> 
> thats a lot of hops @ 5.6% aa !



:icon_drool2: Challenger is devine, i do an all challenger IPA but it does have a 60 min addition.

Any thoughts on using US magnum in this recipe, discovered i have 350g of it in the freezer...... only ever used it for bittering.

Already thinking of the label with Tom Selleck :blink: :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim

DrSmurto said:


> :icon_drool2: Challenger is devine, i do an all challenger IPA but it does have a 60 min addition.
> 
> Any thoughts on using US magnum in this recipe, discovered i have 350g of it in the freezer...... only ever used it for bittering.
> 
> Already thinking of the label with Tom Selleck :blink: :lol:



Bitter is 44IBU's and call it Dirty Harry

I know what you're thinking. "Did he drink six pints or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. :lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto

Supra-Jim said:


> Bitter is 44IBU's and call it Dirty Harry
> 
> I know what you're thinking. "Did he drink six pints or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. :lol:
> 
> Cheers SJ



:lol:


----------



## thanme

DrSmurto said:


> :icon_drool2: Challenger is devine, i do an all challenger IPA but it does have a 60 min addition.
> 
> Any thoughts on using US magnum in this recipe, discovered i have 350g of it in the freezer...... only ever used it for bittering.
> 
> Already thinking of the label with Tom Selleck :blink: :lol:




Awesome idea


----------



## rotten

mouth watering stuff :kooi: 

Has anyone done a partial with success or would it be too sweet?
Thinking as follows for 1060 OG
Pale Ale malt 47.5%
Medium Crystal 2.5%
LLME 42.5%
LDME 7.5%

10 min additions for 60IBU
Amarillo @ 67%
Simcoe @ 33%


----------



## brucearnold

I have a 57 IBU Galaxy 10min sitting in the ferm, the US-05 is calming the initial sweetness down and should be good for crash chilling in a few days. Just don't think I can have it ready for the next brew club meeting! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nevalicious

Ok, so I've read through this entire thread. I'm having some issues with Beersmith. I apologise in advance it I missed it or its on another thread somewhere. I'm having trouble entering the 10 min addition into Beersmith. I must add I haven't been using it for that long... If I enter a 10 min addition, it doesn't calc it as providing any bitterness... This is not allowing me to come up with a reasonable figure of hop amounts...??

I must add it will be No Chilled (have also workshopped adding hops straight to the cube as Bum has done)

Aiming for 60IBU's Simcoe 33% Amarillo 66%

Any help??

Cheers 

Tyler


----------



## mje1980

Nevalicious said:


> Ok, so I've read through this entire thread. I'm having some issues with Beersmith. I apologise in advance it I missed it or its on another thread somewhere. I'm having trouble entering the 10 min addition into Beersmith. I must add I haven't been using it for that long... If I enter a 10 min addition, it doesn't calc it as providing any bitterness... This is not allowing me to come up with a reasonable figure of hop amounts...??
> 
> I must add it will be No Chilled (have also workshopped adding hops straight to the cube as Bum has done)
> 
> Aiming for 60IBU's Simcoe 33% Amarillo 66%
> 
> Any help??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tyler



Hey tyler i have just done a no chilled 10 min APA. I use beertools, so can't help you with software. Im just about to keg mine ( its cold crashing ), but next time i do it, i'll try the hops calc'd at 1 min, as its a little bitter, not mouth puckering crazy bitter, just a bit too bitter, so i dont think im too far away. Smells great though!

P.S I might add, i used 50/50 columbus cascade, so possibly using 50% as a high alpha acid hop may be contributing to the high bitterness. next time i'll also do what you're planning, only 30% of columbus, and 70% Cascade.


----------



## mje1980

In the name of research i went out and had a taste. Yep, still bitter, but like i said, not tip down the sink bitter. I think it'll smooth out once carbed and left for a week or two. Will definately try again, but will add hops later to account for No chill, and use 70% Cascade/30% Columbus. Gunna bottle a few as well, and leave for a few months ( If i can haha ).


----------



## gareth

I did a Simcoe one with 180g, also a bit of chocwheat in the mash...
Great result :beerbang:


----------



## donburke

donburke said:


> i'm having another punt at a 10 min ipa tonight, boiling now as i type
> 
> 90% joe white traditional ale
> 10% caramunich III
> 1.060 mashed at 66
> 60 ibu challenger @ 10 mins
> recultured coppers yeast
> 
> thats a lot of hops @ 5.6% aa !



this came out too earthy, firstly i think the yeast has restrained the hop aroma, and its too much caramunich iii 

less of a lighter crystal and a yeast to favour the hops more is on the agenda


----------



## Effect

donburke said:


> this came out too earthy, firstly i think the yeast has restrained the hop aroma, and its too much caramunich iii
> 
> less of a lighter crystal and a yeast to favour the hops more is on the agenda




I found that a 7% crystal addition was too much. I think in the future I would only do a 5% addition - so not subtract anything from the aroma/flavour of the hops....remember, this hasn't got much to do with malt....this is a hop driven beer!


----------



## Effect

Maschenbrau brewed up a galaxy version of this - and he no chills. Turned out fine, had all the characteristics of a 10 min IPA - big hop aroma and flavour. So, if you are umming and erring about whether to do it or not, the results should turn out fine!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## mje1980

Phillip said:


> Maschenbrau brewed up a galaxy version of this - and he no chills. Turned out fine, had all the characteristics of a 10 min IPA - big hop aroma and flavour. So, if you are umming and erring about whether to do it or not, the results should turn out fine!
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




If only there was a thread where someone had tried a 10 min APA no chill ..........


----------



## Sammus

Lol... Link for those who are interested.


----------



## Kieren

Decided to return to land of the chillers so I have ordered myself a chiller (chillout 30 plate) after reassuarances from Phil that it will have no issues with 100g/L hopping ratio's :unsure: (not sure if it is tested yet but soon will be) with regards to clogging and drainage issues.

So for the inaugural brew through the chiller I thought a 10 min IPA would be appropriate. I have some Bravo to get rid of (340g) before a new batch of hops comes in and want to use it up so will go for a double IPA version. Would prefer TF maris but only have Wey pilsner on hand at the moment until next BB comes in, so...

OG 1.081
95% Wey pilsner 
5% Wey Carapils

340g Bravo 11.3% @ 10 min (140ish IBU's?)

Mash at 64 degC

...is the plan.


----------



## Effect

Kieren said:


> OG 1.081
> 95% Wey pilsner
> 5% Wey Carapils
> 
> 340g Bravo 11.3% @ 10 min (140ish IBU's?)
> 
> Mash at 64 degC
> 
> ...is the plan.



Yes Please!

Can't wait to try this one


----------



## alpinehunter

Put down my 1st 10min IPA in October using our local NZ Hallertau hops 200grms and then dry hopped another 30grms in secondary, WOW what a brew! smooth hoppy flavour and kick ass aroma, Great recipe throughly recommend


----------



## beerbog

Just mashing in now 95% JW Trad, 5% Crystal, BIAB. To that will be added 200g of Amarillo @ 10 mins. Can't wait. :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

400g of homegrown chinook flowers in a 40L batch of this tomorrow.

Wasn't sure about using so many of my homegrown hops in a single addition but wandered down to the hop plantation and decided this may need to become a house regular if i am to keep up with the plants. :lol:


----------



## Effect

Brewed the above 10 min IPA of home grown chinook hops with Smurto and Boston today. 4 100 gram sachets of b saaz like home grown chinook hips added into the boil in the last 10 mins is a sight to see. Boston was taking some happy snaps that he will hopefully post up in this thread.

Were expecting an efficiency drop from 70% to 66% but ended up with 73%. When using so much flowers in the kettle we were expecting to lose quite a bit to them, however, bostons mastun that we used as the kettle allowed us to squeeze every drop of wort we could...only had roughly 2 litres lost to deadspace. A very successful brew day.

We also partook in some rather tasty beers as well...Victoria golden ale and the 60% rye roggenbier...not to mention the commercial beers we shared. All went down very nicely with the sour dough bread, coriander hummus and Rosemary whitebean and artichoke dips.

What a day!


----------



## Nevalicious

Phillip said:


> Brewed the above 10 min IPA of home grown chinook hops with Smurto and Boston today. 4 100 gram sachets of b saaz like home grown chinook hips added into the boil in the last 10 mins is a sight to see. Boston was taking some happy snaps that he will hopefully post up in this thread.
> 
> Were expecting an efficiency drop from 70% to 66% but ended up with 73%. When using so much flowers in the kettle we were expecting to lose quite a bit to them, however, bostons mastun that we used as the kettle allowed us to squeeze every drop of wort we could...only had roughly 2 litres lost to deadspace. A very successful brew day.
> 
> We also partook in some rather tasty beers as well...Victoria golden ale and the 60% rye roggenbier...not to mention the commercial beers we shared. All went down very nicely with the sour dough bread, coriander hummus and Rosemary whitebean and artichoke dips.
> 
> What a day!



Sounds like it went well. Hopefully Boston posts up the piccys of the day. Smurtos Victoria Golden Ale was amazing when we sampled it the other day out of the fermenter, only could imagine what its going to be like carbonated and aged :icon_drool2:

Nice work. Might have to man up and brew one of these!

Tyler


----------



## beerbog

Gibbo1 said:


> Just mashing in now 95% JW Trad, 5% Crystal, BIAB. To that will be added 200g of Amarillo @ 10 mins. Can't wait. :beerbang:



Almost got lost forgetting to calculate all that extra trub loss from 200g of hops. Used a hopsock (actually a grain bag which needed to be that big to allow for the volume due swelling) and gave it a good squeeze at boil end to lessen the loss. 

Worked well, just hope it doesn't alter the IBU's that much. :beerbang:


----------



## Effect

Gibbo1 said:


> Almost got lost forgetting to calculate all that extra trub loss from 200g of hops. Used a hopsock (actually a grain bag which needed to be that big to allow for the volume due swelling) and gave it a good squeeze at boil end to lessen the loss.
> 
> Worked well, just hope it doesn't alter the IBU's that much. :beerbang:




Nice one, let us know how it turns out (plus pictures)!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll

Gibbo1 said:


> Almost got lost forgetting to calculate all that extra trub loss from 200g of hops. Used a hopsock (actually a grain bag which needed to be that big to allow for the volume due swelling) and gave it a good squeeze at boil end to lessen the loss.


I put mine straight in the boil (215g, half flowers, half pellets) and I now wish I'd used a hopsock (I've got one too!). I spent the length of the draining-to-the-fermenter time scraping the sides of the hopscreen. I wish I'd taken a picture - wait - I haven't emptied it yet, so I'll take a photo of the trub.

Mmmm... yellow/green wort.

My losses to trub seemed to be at least a few litres. D'Oh. Lesson learned.


----------



## Frank

Some photos from the Mt Torrens Chinook 10min IPA.



Hops added



Mixing hops in



Drained Kettle



9cm of hop flowers left behind



Empty Kettle (my mash tun false bottom)



Some of the refreshments

I also have a bit of video that Phil and I will try to get on YouTube a bit later.


----------



## raven19

:icon_offtopic: No pics of Phil/Smurto with their head dunked into the chilled kettle!? For shame.  

Looks tasty as lads. Well played.


----------



## jbirbeck

would be great to have that volume of flowers off the bine ready to roll. Would be keen to try that.


----------



## Effect

QuantumBrewer said:


> I put mine straight in the boil (215g, half flowers, half pellets)




Feels good chucking that amount of hops into the kettle doesn't it?


----------



## Effect

Boston said:


>



We were starting to think that with that much hops that they had swelled up and filled the whole kettle...these things were not sinking at all, as if they had no room to go.

We split that batch and are using two different yeasts. I'm using 1187 and Smurto is using 1272. We will be having a taste test in a few weeks, hopefully there is enough left to bring along to one of the ABC beer presentation nights.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll

Phillip said:


> Feels good chucking that amount of hops into the kettle doesn't it?


Oh yeah.

If this is tasty enough, but not too much, I'll double it for another batch. A pound of pellets should make for some interesting trub.


----------



## Effect

The 400 grams of hops going in in the last 10 mins of the boil. Enjoy.


----------



## jyo

Phillip said:


> The 400 grams of hops going in in the last 10 mins of the boil. Enjoy.




That looks awesome!


----------



## warra48

Wow, the aroma from those hops hitting the boiling wort would have been awesome.

:beer: :super: 

So, who's the dude in the black polo, and who's the dude in the blue polo?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Nice one Phil. Cool video's. Thats a significant amount of hops! 
Interested in the results between the 2 different yeasts. Post back with results if you get a chance. 

Cheers


----------



## np1962

warra48 said:


> Wow, the aroma from those hops hitting the boiling wort would have been awesome.
> 
> :beer: :super:
> 
> So, who's the dude in the black polo, and who's the dude in the blue polo?


Phil in the black, Smurto in the blue.
Good vids guys.
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll

<tastes 10min rye-pa from fermenter... seems done; 1.065-1.017 = nice> OMG! Best beer I've made in a while... maybe ever. Tastes like hops. :icon_drool2: 

<eats lunch> OMGWTF! Are there hops in my lunch?

<drinks water> OMGWFTBBQ! Are there hops in the water supply?

Kegging this soon then I'll CPBF off a bottle to take to the AWBCA meeting tonight - anyone coming along is welcome to a taste. Bring your tongue-scraper. Damn that's tasty.

<uses 300ml to make 10-min-rye-IPA-pull-apart-bread> Well, the bread might have tasted like hops anyway.


----------



## Effect

QuantumBrewer said:


> <tastes 10min rye-pa from fermenter... seems done; 1.065-1.017 = nice> OMG! Best beer I've made in a while... maybe ever. Tastes like hops. :icon_drool2:
> 
> <eats lunch> OMGWTF! Are there hops in my lunch?
> 
> <drinks water> OMGWFTBBQ! Are there hops in the water supply?
> 
> Kegging this soon then I'll CPBF off a bottle to take to the AWBCA meeting tonight - anyone coming along is welcome to a taste. Bring your tongue-scraper. Damn that's tasty.
> 
> <uses 300ml to make 10-min-rye-IPA-pull-apart-bread> Well, the bread might have tasted like hops anyway.




Glad it worked out for you. I seriously have to get my arse into gear and brew one of these again. I've had a kilo of rye sitting around doing nothing for some time...will have to give it a go.


----------



## beerbog

Just kegged an Amarillo 10 min IPA this morning. OG and FG were a little out, but it still comes in at 5.2% and 60 IBU.

Should be a ripper when it matures a bit. :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

Phillip said:


> We were starting to think that with that much hops that they had swelled up and filled the whole kettle...these things were not sinking at all, as if they had no room to go.
> 
> We split that batch and are using two different yeasts. I'm using 1187 and Smurto is using 1272. We will be having a taste test in a few weeks, hopefully there is enough left to bring along to one of the ABC beer presentation nights.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Tasted my this morning. Down to 1.018 and the bitterness is quite high but wow, the hops are punchy. Enough malt to hold it all together. 

Can't wait to get this on tap. :beerbang:


----------



## Effect

Just finished up a brewday from hell. Mashtun not co-operating, dropping first runnings here and there, making a huge mess. Nearly packed it in and threw the whole kettle on the lawn. After dicking around with the mash tun twice (read emptying into another container and fixing the false bottom...twice :angry: ) losing my mashout temp (from 77 down to 71) having to use my 1st sparge water to bring it back up to a reasonable temp...sparged as much as I could and got god knows how much into the [email protected] 1.040. That is when I thought I should throw this whole batch on the lawn.....1.040 pre-boil gravity :blink: ??? Had planned on getting 1.063 in a 21 litre batch. Started the boil and just kept on boiling until I got to a reasonable gravity before chucking in 155 grams worth of Centennial...

Chilled
21 Litres
62% Efficiency
1.060
59.4 IBU...

Not so bad after all. 1.060 and 60 IBU is bang on for a 10 min IPA...So glad I didn't pack it in...all thanks to my GF for getting me to hang in there and just continue brewing.


----------



## beerbog

Gibbo1 said:


> Just kegged an Amarillo 10 min IPA this morning. OG and FG were a little out, but it still comes in at 5.2% and 60 IBU.
> 
> Should be a ripper when it matures a bit. :beerbang:



Tasted, even though still new, very punchy. It is certainly in your face. :beerbang:


----------



## keifer33

Well after sitting here last night thinking about how I really want to do this and thinking about how many brews away it will be...the beer gods have blessed me with what would appear to be an over the top efficency from predicted 60% to nearly 80% thus mid-boil a huge change and scab through the freezer for some hops.

Thinking 70% citra 30% cascade as ive got to clear some out. Should be fruity as


----------



## proudscum

Phillip said:


> The 400 grams of hops going in in the last 10 mins of the boil. Enjoy.





Nice Japanese safety boots for a kettle boil over...esp with that amount of hops hitting the boil.


----------



## keifer33

Well after undershooting on gravity buy a few points it went into the fermenter smelling lovely. Ended up with OG 1.055 and around 55 IBU which isn't too bad for a first attempt and only my 3rd or 4th AG (Didn't boil off enough so lost a few gravity points I think). The aroma from the hops is definitely intense and cant say many of my beers have tasted bitter from the sample before fermentation so will have to wait and see.


----------



## keifer33

Just took a hydro sample and its dropped down to around 1014-1015 but omg the smell is amazing. Definitely the most aromatic hydro sample ive taken. Cant wait for this to be ready and try.

Already preparing for another version of this with a few other types of hops


----------



## raven19

So a number of use tried two versions of this last night at Hatchy's - both with home grown Chinook, just using different yeasts.

Both very tasty, 1272 version was more one dimensional, but the 1187 had a plethora of flavours and well rounded on the palette.

I think I might have to add this brew to my 'to brew' list.

My rating now added accordingly to the recipe too.


----------



## Effect

mayor of mildura said:


> Nice one Phil. Cool video's. Thats a significant amount of hops!
> Interested in the results between the 2 different yeasts. Post back with results if you get a chance.
> 
> Cheers




Basically the difference that I found was that the 1272 was more neutral and attenuated that little bit more than the 1187, which IMO made the beer more drinkable and balanced. However, the 1187 had a lot more yeast character which added that extra dimension. 1187 is my yeast of choice for the 10 min IPAs, not only for the esters that it produces, but because it simply doesn't attenuate as much as 1056, 1450 and 1272, leaving a bit more body, which I find allows me to add more hops at 10 mins, achieving greater hop aroma.

But the interesting this is, 3 of those that tasted this beer found the 1187 version to be more bitter than the 1272. The numbers will show that the 1272 version should be more bitter, so it is interesting. Also, the 1187 version did seem to be more resiny and IMO a bit more grassy...maybe some palettes pick up the resin as bitterness, who knows, but I like getting different brewers feedback on beers, as some people pick up different things than others, one of the reasons I love beer presentations.


Im putting in a 10 min IPA in the up coming case swap. 95/5 Pale/dark crystal. 8g/l of centennial at 10 mins, 1.060 and 60 IBU. 1187.

Don't think I will be the only one putting in a 10 min IPA in this swap with Boston and QB also putting in versions of the 10 min IPA.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll

Phillip said:


> Don't think I will be the only one putting in a 10 min IPA in this swap with Boston and QB also putting in versions of the 10 min IPA.


Yeah... I'm drinking that 10-min rye-IPA.

Putting an Irish-ish Red in instead (all going well).


----------



## argon

Hopefully on Thursday if i get the time, doing a triple batch of this slightly tweaked (90% Ale, 5% Munich I, 5% Special B ). I think it's in the spirit of a 10min IPA though.

Essentially i'll be filling 3 cubes and cube hopping each one with a different variety at more than 2g/L with Amarillo to 80IBU, Cascade to 76IBU then Chinook to 90IBU.

Looking forward to some big aromas!! :icon_drool2:

Edit: upon reflection i won't get any brew day aromas cause they'll be all in th cubes...


----------



## Effect

I did exactly that argon before I got my chiller. I did 2 g/l of green bullet in one cube and 2 g/l of Nelson sauvin in the other. That was the only addition that I did and the beer turned out rather malty and no where near enough bitterness. If I were to do it again I would go a lot more hops. 6 g/l at the minimum.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Bizier

I have tried doing a similar thing, with loads (100s of grams) of cube hops, and perhaps I left it too long on the hops before pitching, but it had a lot of hop vegetal characteristics, which I did not enjoy. I suggest that if you do this @ 6g/L, you should consider (if you haven't already) the large hop trub loss you will have and fill the cube as full as you can, and pitch it absolutely as soon as you can. ED: read that you moved to chiller. I am doing the same. I will keep my advice there for anyone contemplating large cube additions.


----------



## Bizier

I had an idea the other day that is kind of on-topic. I was thinking of doing a triple batch of standard wort, and boiling, then cubing this without any hops. Then you can just grab a cube, and do a 10 min IPA style recipe with one kind of hop, and chill and ferment when you are ready. This allows easy separate brew sessions (vitalstats mentioned easy mid-week brewing), it allows you a standardised wort, and should be good for observing hop differences.


----------



## argon

Phillip said:


> I did exactly that argon before I got my chiller. I did 2 g/l of green bullet in one cube and 2 g/l of Nelson sauvin in the other. That was the only addition that I did and the beer turned out rather malty and no where near enough bitterness. If I were to do it again I would go a lot more hops. 6 g/l at the minimum.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




yeah can't remember exactly what the g/L are but i calculated the IBUs based on a 10 min addition which seems about right... thanks for the tip though... i'll be throwing heaps in there for sure. :icon_cheers:


----------



## husky

Looking for some 10min IPA recipe advice. I have 300g fresh POR flowers just dried out so looking to utilise them while theyre fresh.
Was thinking:
100% Munich1 to 1.060 (6kg for 24L at 75% efficiency)
100% Fresh POR flowers @10 to 60IBU (250g assuming around 8.3%AA)
US05 (would like to do with coopers culture but wont have any in time)

Since I no chill I will make the wort up unhopped. No chill all but 7 or so litres which I will save for the following day to do a seperate boil with the hops. Add the hopped wort to the chilled wort straight away to get a genuine 10 minute hop boil. 
Question is, shoild I up the hops since most chiller breweres will have their hopped wort at near boiling for closer to 20 minutes even though its calculated as a 10 min addition?

My recipe theory is that the 100% munich will leave more body than an ale using US05 which tends to strip alot of maltyness i feel. Hopefully it leaves alot of the hops aroma though.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sammus

OK so it doesn't quite fit into this category, but I think close enough...

A couple weeks ago I did 100% bopils malt, 100g saaz at 10min and 50g dry hopped. since the saaz is so low alpha and I didn't have enough to bitter it up a bit, I chucked in a teensy bit of tett at 60min to get the IBUs up to 40. Mashed at 62, it went from 1.060 to 1.006 with US05 at 17C.

Turned out a cracker of a beer. Didn't know what saaz tasted like till now :icon_cheers:


----------



## hazard

Sorry if this has been asked before but - if the hops are only boiled for 10 min, then does this only need a total 10 min boil? Of course you would need to correct your sparge volume to account for less evaporation, but would this save 50 min off the brew day?


----------



## husky

hazard said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but - if the hops are only boiled for 10 min, then does this only need a total 10 min boil? Of course you would need to correct your sparge volume to account for less evaporation, but would this save 50 min off the brew day?




Still need the 60 or 90 boil, what ever you usually use, just add hops in the last ten.


----------



## j1gsaw

I have heap of assorted left over hops in the freezer im thinking about chewing up to get rid of in this style or similiar.
How does this sound:

3.5kg MO
250g Rye
100g Caararoma

I have left: 60g EKG, 
72g Green bullet
20g B Saaz
45g Fugg
29g progress
37g tett
30g NS
18g Czech saaz
28g citra
45g POR

Im just wondering if i bomb the lot into the boil at 10min, are there too many bittering hops in that list? will it be over the top?


----------



## hazard

husky said:


> Still need the 60 or 90 boil, what ever you usually use, just add hops in the last ten.


Thanks, but can you please explain what the purpose of 60 min or 90 min boil is, if hops are only bolied for 10 min?


----------



## Guysmiley54

hazard said:


> Thanks, but can you please explain what the purpose of 60 min or 90 min boil is, if hops are only bolied for 10 min?



To steralize the wort and depending on your sparge water to evaporate to desired OG. There may be other chemical reasons too, but I don't really know!!


----------



## big78sam

hazard said:


> Thanks, but can you please explain what the purpose of 60 min or 90 min boil is, if hops are only bolied for 10 min?



Some interesting reading here

http://www.beoir.org/index.php?option=com_...s&Itemid=62


----------



## hazard

big78sam said:


> Some interesting reading here
> 
> http://www.beoir.org/index.php?option=com_...s&Itemid=62


OK so according to this article, the reasons for the boil are:
1. Alpha Acid Isomerisation - 10 min is sufficient for a 10 min IPA
2. Colloidal Stability - seems to indicate that longer is better
3. Wort Sterilisation - 10 min is sufficient I think
4. Enzyme inactivation - 10 min should be sufficeint
5. Volatile removal - if brewing with pilsener malt this may be an issue, but less so for ale malt.
6. Colour and flavour addition - this can be achieved with the right specialty malts

And the other reason given by GuySmiley - to reach appropriate FV and OG. But you should be able to manage this by reducing sparge water.

I may be crazy, I'm just trying to find a way to reduce the brew day, there seems to be an automatic repsonse that an hour boil is always require, but apart from risk of cloudy beer (Point 2 above) I cant see good reasons, in the context of a 10 min IPA. Or am i just being crazy?


----------



## Acasta

Im about to add 370g of cascade hops to one of these bad boys. Its a single batch so im expecting this thing to be insane. The cascade is about 4.5% so this large amount will only give me about 60IBUs.


----------



## MitchDudarko

I'm teetering on the edge of doing an all Galaxy version of this. But there's been a bit of conversation (fear-mongering?) about Galaxy flavour being over the top. 

Recipe: 10 Min Galaxy IPA
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 23.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.09 % 
0.32 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 4.91 % 
140.00 gm Galaxy [13.60 %] (10 min) Hops 63.9 IBU 


Thoughts? Ideas? Opinions?

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## Acasta

I wouldn't worry about it, galaxy is a pretty amazing hop. I've recently brewed a 100% galaxy ale and it was damn good. It only had about 85g of galaxy as it was spaced over 30 min combining to 30IBUs. Dive in and brew it up, i think ill follow suit and do galaxy as my next 10min IPA


----------



## Effect

Oh I am getting so thirsty. 28 days of no alcohol is killing me.

Both of those recipes look killer. I know you are both going to enjoy them. Have tasted both a 10 min galaxy and 10 min cascade IPA and they were fantastic.

Makes me want to brew a cascade AND galaxy 10 min IPA...


----------



## JulieRush

I'm still new to trying to work out what it is about beer that I like.

Put down one of these as per the original recipe but did a 10l batch (just in case). 2 weeks in primary at around 15 degrees with US-05. Bottled it last saturday morning.

Again (as usual!) I succumbed to temptation and cracked one after only 4 days in the bottle.

all I can say is "holy sh1t!"

I'm finding the big hoppy beers are right up my street. I notice the recipe says something like "not for the faint-hearted" and that's an understatement. Used Amarillo pellets at 10 mins. I think in the 10l batch it worked out at about 85g but this brew's really good. 

Will definately be making more of these, and I'm keen to try different hops in the mix too. I'll have a lookie and see if anyone's bombed a load of Nelson Sauvin in there... I've got about 80g of those in the fridge begging to be used.

Definately a big +1 from me on the recipe and the concept though. Will definately brew this again!

cheers!

*hic*burp*


----------



## AussieJosh

hazard said:


> OK so according to this article, the reasons for the boil are:
> 1. Alpha Acid Isomerisation - 10 min is sufficient for a 10 min IPA
> 2. Colloidal Stability - seems to indicate that longer is better
> 3. Wort Sterilisation - 10 min is sufficient I think
> 4. Enzyme inactivation - 10 min should be sufficeint
> 5. Volatile removal - if brewing with pilsener malt this may be an issue, but less so for ale malt.
> 6. Colour and flavour addition - this can be achieved with the right specialty malts
> 
> And the other reason given by GuySmiley - to reach appropriate FV and OG. But you should be able to manage this by reducing sparge water.
> 
> I may be crazy, I'm just trying to find a way to reduce the brew day, there seems to be an automatic repsonse that an hour boil is always require, but apart from risk of cloudy beer (Point 2 above) I cant see good reasons, in the context of a 10 min IPA. Or am i just being crazy?



I was thinking the exact same thing!
im looking at doing a 10 min IPA in the near future and if i can reduce the boil time by 50 mins that would be sweet!


----------



## Effect

AussieJosh said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!
> im looking at doing a 10 min IPA in the near future and if i can reduce the boil time by 50 mins that would be sweet!




If doing all grain I would thoroughly recommend NOT doing a 10 min boil, rather at least a 60 minute boil. Not only will your efficiency suffer, but your beer will not taste as nice. I have ran out of gas 25 mins into the boil once...was too pissed to drive, so it all went into the cube. The aroma on the beer was awesome, but the flavour was weird...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Malted

AussieJosh said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!
> im looking at doing a 10 min IPA in the near future and if i can reduce the boil time by 50 mins that would be sweet!



From what I have seen so far, once the wort is up to 'boiling' because that is when I start the countdown (not before), it takes longer than 10 minutes for hot break to get itself all sorted. 
FWH tend to get all mushed up onto the sides of the boiler from the foaming activity during the hot break. You then have to scrape the hops and break material back into the brew. 
If you whacked in a whole bunch of hops in straight after it started boiling, it is possible that by the end of the ten minutes that they are all plastered around the top rim of the boiler.
No it is probably better to let it all settle down before adding the bulk of your hops (as generally 60 min additions are not a large amount) by boiling for 50mins and then bombing it with hops. 
Just my 2c.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Is anyone dry hopping these? Or do you find that it doesn't need it?


----------



## goomboogo

MitchDudarko said:


> Is anyone dry hopping these? Or do you find that it doesn't need it?



I've got one on tap at the moment. Even though I didn't dry-hop, I can smell hops as I'm pouring it. Leaving the glass on the drip tray for a minute and standing half a metre back from the glass, I can still smell hops. So, I'm happy enough without the dry-hop but in saying that, I don't think it would have hurt the beer either.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Roger. I'm going to do a Falconers Flight version, and I used 60g of it to dry hop a Rye-PA I have fermenting at the moment. So essentially the 300g I have left over will all be going in at 10 minutes.


----------



## Effect

If you are going any less than 8 grams per litre of a given hop for a 10 min IPA (because of high alpha acid, e.g. Pacific Gem, Chinook or Galaxy) then I would definitely consider dry hopping....at no less than 2 grams per litre.


----------



## manticle

Sorry for the OT but there are so many reasons for a 60 minute minimum boil that I think anyone wanting to do a total 10 minute boil is asking for trouble. By all means try it and report back but SMM is not absent from ale malt. There are volatiles apart from SMM that are worth removing too as far as I'm aware. Additionally, stability, colour, flavour etc are pretty important things in beer. Good things take time. Why do people always want to rush things? Can I cook a rabbit in 10 mins or should I do it for 6 hours?

To be a bit on topic - has anyone tried a 10 min UK style IPA? Might add one to my list.


----------



## jyo

manticle said:


> To be a bit on topic - has anyone tried a 10 min UK style IPA? Might add one to my list.



I haven't yet but I am seriously considering a 10 minute Challenger or EKG IPA. Boiled for 90 mins of course


----------



## MitchDudarko

10 minute Saaz Pils?? :icon_drool2:


----------



## AussieJosh

Malted you made a very good point regarding the hot break...

I ended up doing the 60 min boil for it on Sunday anyway. my instincts took over my laziness.

10 mins sazz pils does sound interesting....I guess you could nearly do a 10 min anything?


----------



## felten

Not sure if a 10min low AA% beer would work so well, using saaz as an example, you'd need like 300-400g of hops? might be too much vegetal matter there.


----------



## Acasta

felten said:


> Not sure if a 10min low AA% beer would work so well, using saaz as an example, you'd need like 300-400g of hops? might be too much vegetal matter there.


I did one with cascade around 4.5% and used about 370g of hops. Turned out really well.


----------



## Effect

felten said:


> Not sure if a 10min low AA% beer would work so well, using saaz as an example, you'd need like 300-400g of hops? might be too much vegetal matter there.




I agree. If you are worried about that, just do a 8-10 g/l 10 min addition and then do a 60 minute addition to get you to your target IBU. Will still be in the same spirit at the the original 10 min IPA.


----------



## Hatchy

What are yr plans for Sunday Phil? I'll be brewing this followed by another batch of stout if you want to drop round. I've probably got enough columbus & amarillo to brew 3 batches but I don't have the fermentation space so I'll no chill the stout on Sunday & brew the IPA's at a later date. Leave the car at home if you drop round.

I may or may not leave out the crystal, I'll see how I feel on the day.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 10 min
Brewer: Hatchy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 19.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 69.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.0 EBC)Grain 85.00 % 
1.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.60 kg Crystal, Pale (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
270.00 gm Chinook [12.50 %] (10 min) Hops 69.9 IBU 
3 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.00 L of water at 71.5 C 65.0 C


----------



## Effect

Sounds great mate...hopefully I have time spare to swing by...will ride my new bike.

Cheers


----------



## Hatchy

Who would've thought that so many hops would fit in a plate chiller? It was pretty late when I finished this on Sunday night so I left my cleanup until yesterday. I'm not sure why I keep thinking that's a good idea.

I ended up going with 80% bb ale & 20% munich II. For some reason I only. Got 1.054 into the fermenter so it looks like mine will be an overhopped 10 min pale ale rather than a 10 min IPA, seems like a good excuse to brew it again some time I reckon.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I did this with Saaz-D Riwaka and it's friggin amazing!! It actually smells like passionfruit and elderflower. Still waiting for it to condition a little but it tastes like the ultimate summer beer right now. Hops were expensive but so worth it.


----------



## Effect

Gav80 said:


> I did this with Saaz-D Riwaka and it's friggin amazing!! It actually smells like passionfruit and elderflower. Still waiting for it to condition a little but it tastes like the ultimate summer beer right now. Hops were expensive but so worth it.




Glad it worked out well for you...I knew it would, I did guarantee it :icon_cheers: 

Try and let it condition for a bit, however, I find that 10 min IPA are quite punchy when fresh and that's how I like to drink them.

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Phillip said:


> Glad it worked out well for you...I knew it would, I did guarantee it :icon_cheers:
> 
> Try and let it condition for a bit, however, I find that 10 min IPA are quite punchy when fresh and that's how I like to drink them.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah conditioned well and just one of the best beers iv'e ever had :icon_cheers: Apparently one of the best my old man had as well......he bloody finished it off while im away slaving for a dollar :angry: Oh well better make a double batch when I get home :kooi:


----------



## the_new_darren

Did you add bittering hops at all or was it just a 10 minute addition?

on the juice 

tnd


----------



## Thefatdoghead

the_new_darren said:


> Did you add bittering hops at all or was it just a 10 minute addition?
> 
> on the juice
> 
> tnd



Just the 230g of Riwaka at 10 minutes to get me to 65 IBU's


----------



## jbowers

Did this recipe as my first AG. Probably a bad choice on that front, with just pils and carapils with this hop bill, im not tasting a whole lot of grain. Great concept though.

It is 'hoppier' than any other beer I've had, to be honest. It presents the best parts of hop flavour in such a full, lush way. Much more so than through dry hopping. I did mine with 80g simcoe, 40g nelson sauvin, 40g ahtanum. This recipe wont come close to the flavour of any commercial IPA, but it is certainly a very interesting and enjoyable beer for any hop head. Raw hop brutality.

Should be noted, that I adjusted my cube hop additions to be 15 minutes additions and it is considerably less bitter than I would have though from the IBU's I got. I think with this kind of recipe, cube hop additions should be calculated at 10 minutes, at most.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

jbowers said:


> Did this recipe as my first AG. Probably a bad choice on that front, with just pils and carapils with this hop bill, im not tasting a whole lot of grain. Great concept though.
> 
> It is 'hoppier' than any other beer I've had, to be honest. It presents the best parts of hop flavour in such a full, lush way. Much more so than through dry hopping. I did mine with 80g simcoe, 40g nelson sauvin, 40g ahtanum. This recipe wont come close to the flavour of any commercial IPA, but it is certainly a very interesting and enjoyable beer for any hop head. Raw hop brutality.
> 
> Should be noted, that I adjusted my cube hop additions to be 15 minutes additions and it is considerably less bitter than I would have though from the IBU's I got. I think with this kind of recipe, cube hop additions should be calculated at 10 minutes, at most.


The original recipe he uses Marris otter,carapils and Amarillo. I loved this pilsner version but im just going to try Marris otter floor malted with Amarillo to taste the difference. Ultimate summer drinkin gold i reckon :beerbang:


----------



## jbowers

I'm reading the database and it's just saying pils and carapils. Either way, good beer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

jbowers said:


> I'm reading the database and it's just saying pils and carapils. Either way, good beer.


Nah it's on the homebrew chef's website mate.


----------



## jbowers

To be fair, I don't think anyone would blame me for thinking that the recipe in the recipeDB which this whole thread is constructed upon was the original recipe.....


----------



## Thefatdoghead

The website is at the bottom of the "brewers notes" if you couldn't find it.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## jbowers

Duly noted. I was making Phillip's 10 minute IPA, not Homebrew Chef's Amarillo Pale Ale though. I might try it with that beefed up grain bill next time, though.

edit: I think all this confusion comes from misunderstanding who 'he' means. I meant Phillip, and I think you meant Homebrew Chef.


----------



## Effect

Good on ya for giving the 10 min IPA a go. As you stated, probably not the best choice for a first brew, but I'm glad you enjoyed it all the same. Try the 10 min IPA again once you have some more brews under your belt (as well as a chiller) and I think you will find that a fresh 10 min IPA is just as good and some instances better than commercial IPAs. Remembering that the amount of hops put in has been said by a few micros as not commercially viable.

The recipe allows the hops to take centre stage, with the malt there basically to balance out the hops. If you are wanting a bit more complexity then of course play around with the grain bill as others have before...just keep it as one 10 min addition of hops to keep the spirit of the recipe alive 

Also as a rule of thumb try and squeeze in 8 g/l at 10 mins. That seems to be a good amount to achieve that in your face hop aroma as well as the insane hope flavor.

Cheers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Phillip said:


> .... I think you will find that a fresh 10 min IPA is just as good and some instances better than commercial IPAs. Remembering that the amount of hops put in has been said by a few micros as not commercially viable.
> 
> Cheers.



This is the simple reality of it (and soemthing I discovered when I ran out of home brew and had to find an APA/IPA in the shops that would cover).

We as homebrewers can do this - simply because we aren't commercial. We aren't making money, heck, we aren't even always trying to save it. We have no accountants (maybe the minister of war & finance, though) telling us to make it for x amount per L. We don't pay excise and we don't compete with the big commercial boys.

This sort of beer, is really only possible in a home brewers environment.

Unfortunately for me, I ruined my palate as a result.

Goomba


----------



## jbowers

Phillip said:


> ......... I think you will find that a fresh 10 min IPA is just as good and some instances better than commercial IPAs. Remembering that the amount of hops put in has been said by a few micros as not commercially viable.



Sorry, you misunderstood me. I'm not saying the beer is WORSE than any commercial IPA persay, just that this level of hop flavour is rarely found in commercial IPAs. If you like hops as much as I do, you might even prefer it to many commercial IPAs. As Raja pointed out, commercial breweries just can't afford to scale up recipes like this. It's ludicrous.


----------



## jbowers

An update. The yeast has dropped from this beer to an acceptable level, and it's tasting very clean. Thought I should chime in for those cubing their beers in a no chill process.

I put my cube in to a room at about 18-20 degrees. The bitterness I got was certainly very mild compared to the potential 20-minute equivalent addition no chill is often reported to be. Definitely finishes bitter rather than sweet, but I would doubt that this is over 60 IBU, perhaps not even over 50. I added an 8g addition of simcoe at 60m to encourage break in the boil. That plus the 150g of hops I added as cube hops contributes 56 IBU in brewmate. I reckon that is on the sweeter side of correct.

If I did this again, I'd add some crystal, or sub some of the pils for munich, vienna or victory to give a bit more complexity to the malt. I'd also up the hops. Not that the aroma or flavour is lacking (it's preposterously hoppy), but just to get some more bitterness. So in summary, definitely works with cube hopping, but don't be afraid to really go hard with it - calculate it as a 10 minute addition and shoot for at least 60 IBU. I'll be going for 70 next time and a little more malt.

Simcoe and Sauvin work really well in this beer btw, with a 2-1 ratio of simcoe to sauvin. The ahtanum I used has been totally lost, I reckon.


----------



## pyrosx

I'm still trying to find my feet no-chill-hop-compensation-wise... and am definitely planning one of these uber-hop deals in my next 2 or 3 AGs.... and I've read back through a bunch of pages, and can't seem to find any solid recommendation for no-chilling this beast.



jbowers said:


> I put my cube in to a room at about 18-20 degrees.


I was with you until this bit - It sounded like you were about to explain exactly what you did re: nochilling.... but I just don't get it.

Your description of how it turned out was great - but I can't find "how" you went about emulating the 10min addition while no chilling... help?


----------



## pyrosx

Actually, I think maybe I get it now: you said you "cube hopped" in an earlier post. 

Am I right in guessing that this meant you transferred hot wort to a cube, then threw in 200g-ish hops?

Once it's cool, do you attempt to filter out the hop material while transferring to the fermenter? Or just deal with the extra trub?


----------



## mje1980

Pyro, i no chill, and have done ( and do ) 3 or 4 10 min APA and IPA's. I don't adjust bitterness at all for no chill. Just calc a 10 minute addition to the IBU's you want, ans whack them in at 10 minutes. Simple. If its too bitter, then worry about adjusting it.

I also never worry about the trub, just pour it all in, it will settle out.


----------



## sponge

jbowers said:


> I added an 8g addition of simcoe at 60m to encourage break in the boil.



This is slightly off topic, but just out of curiosity, is this required when boiling? At the start of the boil I have my 3 ring burner and immersion element working simultaneously to reach a really vigorous boil, where a huge amount of fluffly break material gets close to a boil over (even only having ~30L in a keggle), then turn the element and the outer ring on the burner off to keep it at a rolling boil for the rest of the time.

Are these hops at the start required or is it possible to encourage the break just by heating it sufficiently?


Cheers, 

Sponge


Edit: Similar to Mark, I often just add in a single 10min addition and change the weight of hops accordingly depending upon the required bitterness for the beer


----------



## jbowers

Sponge - I just read somewhere that it helped something or other.... I am no fountain of knowledge - it was my first AG and I wanted to do everything I could to make sure I was following roughly good practices.

Pyrosx - Yes, I was calculating cube additions at 10 minute additions based on what Bum had posted earlier in this thread (I think). I reckon that is on the safe side - it's not overly bitter. I didn't filter out anything when pouring to the fermener. It would clog up any strainer I had. I just relied on cold crashing to get the majority of debris out of the beer. In future I will be filtering post fermentation as I can't be bothered waiting for beers to have the yeast drop fully, and I don't like the taste of trub (especially hoppy trub) in my beers.


----------



## mje1980

Sponge, you don't need any hops in early mate. The vigorous boil at the start will help with break.


----------



## MitchDudarko

I can vouch for the awesome effect one massive hop addition at 10min. 
A few months back, I brewed one of these with Galaxy, then dry hopped at 2g/L, and it was unreal, so much flavour and aroma. 

I'm going to have a go at making a 10min Citra APA to have ready for Christmas.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt (6 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 84.66 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.58 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
140.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 33.7 IBU 


Hopefully it turns out just as incredible.

Mitch


----------



## keifer33

I would aim for 40 ibu in an APA to ensure a nice bitterness. Also a touch of crystal in replacement of the carapils will have a recipe almost identical to my entry into the WA state comps which placed first. 

Looking forward to making my next 10 min something, im def hooked.


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> I would aim for 40 ibu in an APA to ensure a nice bitterness. Also a touch of crystal in replacement of the carapils will have a recipe almost identical to my entry into the WA state comps which placed first.
> 
> Looking forward to making my next 10 min something, im def hooked.




First, schmirst  

I have another 10 min apa planned for the holidays. It's been a while.


----------



## Gar

I'm thinking of putting one of these down next, could I grab some opinions on the following recipe.

(Carafa Special added to darken her up a bit)


Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 28.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 62.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.82 kg Pilsner Grain 1 92.4 % 
0.36 kg Carafoam Grain 2 4.9 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special T1 Grain 3 2.7 % 
90.00 g Amarillo [9.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 28.6 IBUs 
90.00 g Citra [11.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 33.8 IBUs 


Mash @ 67'

:beer:


----------



## Effect

Gar said:


> I'm thinking of putting one of these down next, could I grab some opinions on the following recipe.
> 
> (Carafa Special added to darken her up a bit)
> 
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l
> Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
> Estimated Color: 28.9 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 62.4 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 6.82 kg Pilsner Grain 1 92.4 %
> 0.36 kg Carafoam Grain 2 4.9 %
> 0.20 kg Carafa Special T1 Grain 3 2.7 %
> 90.00 g Amarillo [9.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 28.6 IBUs
> 90.00 g Citra [11.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 33.8 IBUs
> 
> 
> Mash @ 67'
> 
> :beer:



Hi there mate...I would try and use a bit more amarillo than citra simply because it is lower in AA%. For a 25 litre batch of beer I would be aiming to be adding at least 200 grams of hops - I would rather 225 grams but 200 would be enough. So maybe 125 amarillo and 75 citra...

Cheers

PS: Let us know how you go either way


----------



## Gar

Cheers Phillip, It was the Scottish in me trying to get away with two packs of hops but I'll do it properly 

I'll let you know how it turns out :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect

Gar said:


> Cheers Phillip, It was the Scottish in me trying to get away with two packs of hops but I'll do it properly
> 
> I'll let you know how it turns out :icon_cheers:



Easy then mate...just lower your batch size to 20 litres...that will keep it as only two purchases...


----------



## Gar

Less... beer.... Never!

I'll buy the three packs  really looking forward to smelling this!


----------



## big78sam

I'm brewing a version of this today. 100% vienna and Amarillo to around 60 IBUs. First time with Vienna as a base and first brew with a chiller. Should be interesting...


----------



## Effect

Good luck mate. If this is your first 10 min ipa then you are in for a treat.

Cheers.


----------



## JaseH

So I'm planning this as my first AG brew on my new rig, it seams like a good simple recipe to start out with. I'm going to try a single 10min addition of Motueka (AA 7.5%). I have never used this hop before so am flying blind but it sounded like an interesting one to try. 

Does anyone see any trouble with this hop in 10min IPA?


----------



## Effect

Frothie said:


> So I'm planning this as my first AG brew on my new rig, it seams like a good simple recipe to start out with. I'm going to try a single 10min addition of Motueka (AA 7.5%). I have never used this hop before so am flying blind but it sounded like an interesting one to try.
> 
> Does anyone see any trouble with this hop in 10min IPA?




Motueka (or b saaz for the old heads) would go great in this beer. It has a lovely citrus aroma and flavour with that touch of kiwi hop character.

Really glad you want to try this as your first beer. Let us know how you go! I would however, do this as my second brew, just so I could dial in my system first before throwing in a lot of hops. If this is your first run on your system dial your eff down to 65%...that should help you get your target gravity. Also, I must also ask...do you have a good pick up tub and a chiller? Two things I think are necessary for this beer (unless you have a hop sock  ). A lot of this could go wrong on your first brew day...so I would recommend maybe a dry run of your system first just to make sure everything is in working order, or maybe a simple smash of 100% base malt and all motueka...just to get your system dialled in and kinks worked out.

Good luck either way.

Cheers


----------



## JaseH

I'm glad the Motueka sounds ok as I've already ordered it!  

I have a 30 plate CFC currently winging its way to me so wort cooling should be sorted! Yeah I plan on doing a dry(wet) run with plain water first on the system to check everything is working, nothing is leaking and measure evap losses etc. I'm a bit paranoid about the plate chiller blocking so will probably use a hop sock. I've used the boil kettle for my last brew, a full boil extract IPA, and used a hop sock for hop additions and it worked out well so am confident that part should be ok!

I'll take your advice and dial in a low efficiency to start with. I'll be sure to post back with the result if it works out.


----------



## big78sam

big78sam said:


> I'm brewing a version of this today. 100% vienna and Amarillo to around 60 IBUs. First time with Vienna as a base and first brew with a chiller. Should be interesting...



This turned out really well. The Vienna gives a subtle biscuity character but if I was doing this again it would be 50% vienna and 25% each of Munich and Rye.

The Amarillo gave me an unexpected result. The overwhelming character I get from this is boiled strawberry flavoured lollies. Weird I know, but not unpleasant. There are hints of passionfruit which was expected. Has anyone else got his from Amarillo?


----------



## stux

Can anyone say how a 10 min IPA compares to a SN Torpedo?


----------



## mje1980

Last one I did with cascade and columbus was similar. Not the same, but just as good IMHO. My 10min APA's started at 6%. Worked so well, I bumped them up to 7%+. The one I have in the ferm fridge now should comfortably hit 8%+. Im a big fan of them!!.


----------



## Effect

big78sam said:


> This turned out really well. The Vienna gives a subtle biscuity character but if I was doing this again it would be 50% vienna and 25% each of Munich and Rye.
> 
> The Amarillo gave me an unexpected result. The overwhelming character I get from this is boiled strawberry flavoured lollies. Weird I know, but not unpleasant. There are hints of passionfruit which was expected. Has anyone else got his from Amarillo?



50/25/25 vienna/munich/rye....sounds very malty...good backbone for something hoppy. Keen to see how it goes for you...I have done a 55/20/20/5 TFFMMO/MunichII/Rye/Pale Crystal and that turned out really nice...

TBH as soon as I started to smell the body odour smell from Amarillo, I have been sort of turned off of it. Especially when there are so many Australian whole hop cones variety's begging to jump into some boiling wort.




Stux said:


> Can anyone say how a 10 min IPA compares to a SN Torpedo?



I find the SN Torpedo to be somewhat lacking in hop aroma and flavour...that is my tastes though...and remember I am continuously chasing the hop dragon - which is why the 10 min IPA is now in the Recipe DB...as it really packs a punch.

So if the 10 min IPA ever came commercial, I think it could hold it's own against SN Torpedo in it's dan murphy's bottled form.




mje1980 said:


> Last one I did with cascade and columbus was similar. Not the same, but just as good IMHO. My 10min APA's started at 6%. Worked so well, I bumped them up to 7%+. The one I have in the ferm fridge now should comfortably hit 8%+. Im a big fan of them!!.



Glad you like the 10 min hop additions! I am a fan as well  

Columbus is a fantastic hop - I find that it cuts through whatever is going on in the malt department and gives you a swift elbow to the face - it really lets you know it's there.

I have combined Columbus and Centennial in a red belgian IPA back in the day - I liked the combo - though I would assume that cascade and colombus would go just as well together :chug: .

10 min IPA Smasch (single malt and several c hops) :icon_drool2: Now that would be interesting.

How did you find the bitterness as you increased the OG? I have found that going over the 1.065 region requires a quick 60 min addition to keep it in check...not technically a pure 10 min IPA, but a few pellets at 60 of magnum isn't going to be noticed after the 8+ g/l at 10 mins...so still singing in the same key as a regular 10 min IPA, but just bigger


----------



## Fish13

just found a use for the 100g of magnum hops in the fridge.

could you use caramunich instead of carapils in this recipe or even a touch of carahell?


----------



## pyrosx

fish13 said:


> just found a use for the 100g of magnum hops in the fridge.
> 
> could you use caramunich instead of carapils in this recipe or even a touch of carahell?



No.


Wait.... i mean: Why not? (200g of hops is going to cover just about anything)


----------



## mje1980

Phillip, i added a FWH addition. I think FWHing such a high alpha hop might not have been a great idea haha. The sample is a little bitter, but not out of style, and should calm down after a few weeks in the bottle. Next time i'll just keep the single 10min addition. Uses lots of hops, but i only make a few of these a year, so who cares? haha. Should be bottling mine in the next few days. Its around 1.014 at the moment. Might drop to 1.012, have to wait and see. Im at 75 IBU for 1.078


----------



## Effect

pyrosx said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Wait.... i mean: Why not? (200g of hops is going to cover just about anything)



Yeah, most definitely. Use whatever you feel like instead of carapils. Actually using just straight marris otter has had great results. This is more about the hops than the malt...however, you will soon find that your hop palate is being catered for but malt side is not very complex. As I have said before, I have done 10 min IPAs with 55/20/20/5 MO/munich II/rye/pale crystal (for those who can't see it, that is actually a cheecky use of the GA recipe from smurto). That pale crystal can be subbed for any crystal malt really. Play around with the malt bill...just don't over complicate it and still let the hops take centre stage.



mje1980 said:


> Phillip, i added a FWH addition. I think FWHing such a high alpha hop might not have been a great idea haha. The sample is a little bitter, but not out of style, and should calm down after a few weeks in the bottle. Next time i'll just keep the single 10min addition. Uses lots of hops, but i only make a few of these a year, so who cares? haha. Should be bottling mine in the next few days. Its around 1.014 at the moment. Might drop to 1.012, have to wait and see. Im at 75 IBU for 1.078



75:78 BU:GU is a good rule of thumb (1:1) for bigger beers...

That's the spirit mate, who has time to be drinking mediocre beer when we have access to the world class ingredients. The only thing stopping your beer from being the best is just attitude (and a bit of competence - which sadly decreases with drinking). 

When increasing the OG you will find that you will have to significantly increase the hops at 10 mins. The more you add the more likely you are going to be getting the dreaded grassy-ness and chlorophyll aroma coming through. Hence why I would recommend a small 60 min addition of a hop that is high in AA and is fairly neutral. This allows you to keep the balance in check whilst still achieving insane levels of aroma.

Cheers


----------



## mje1980

So far no issues with grassiness. THe last one was 7.4%, and i think the best one. I no chill as well, and don't adjust hop calcs, just a 10 min addition to the IBU i want. Works great.


----------



## bevdawg

Can you make a 10min IPA using the no chill method??


----------



## manticle

bevdawg said:


> Can you make a 10min IPA using the no chill method??





mje1980 said:


> So far no issues with grassiness. THe last one was 7.4%, and i think the best one. I no chill as well, and don't adjust hop calcs, just a 10 min addition to the IBU i want. Works great.



You can make whatever you want using the no chill method. Adjust as you perceive to be necessary (or don't).


----------



## JaseH

Just tasted the SG sample for my Motueka 10min IPA, been a week in the FV and has hit FG(1.010).

Very nice, passionfruit with a bit Nelson Sauvin like grape. Pretty hefty at 6.8%! I'll give it another week to clean up before CC and bottling. Pretty happy so far with this, my first AG and I've hit all the numbers!


----------



## bignath

Frothie said:


> Just tasted the SG sample for my Motueka 10min IPA, been a week in the FV and has hit FG(1.010).
> 
> Very nice, passionfruit with a bit Nelson Sauvin like grape. Pretty hefty at 6.8%! I'll give it another week to clean up before CC and bottling. Pretty happy so far with this, my first AG and I've hit all the numbers!




Mmmmmmmm, 10min Motueka...... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Truman42

Brewed this on Thursday night. 

Only had 150 grams of Amarillo so also added some Centennial and Cascade to get my IBU's up to 65.

First time I used my recirculating mash system and my plate chiller, so Im looking forward to see how this turns out.

My wort was certainly a lot clearer than when I do standard BIAB.


----------



## Mikedub

congrats Truman on 1000 posts (in 8 months) 
thats a better average than Bradman ^_^


----------



## Effect

Truman said:


> Brewed this on Thursday night.
> 
> Only had 150 grams of Amarillo so also added some Centennial and Cascade to get my IBU's up to 65.
> 
> First time I used my recirculating mash system and my plate chiller, so Im looking forward to see how this turns out.
> 
> My wort was certainly a lot clearer than when I do standard BIAB.



Amarillo, Centennial and Cascade go great together! Adding some Simcoe into that is also a treat.

I'm sure you will enjoy it mate!


----------



## Effect

Frothie said:


> Just tasted the SG sample for my Motueka 10min IPA, been a week in the FV and has hit FG(1.010).
> 
> Very nice, passionfruit with a bit Nelson Sauvin like grape. Pretty hefty at 6.8%! I'll give it another week to clean up before CC and bottling. Pretty happy so far with this, my first AG and I've hit all the numbers!




Nice one mate! Sound delicious :icon_cheers: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Phoney

So which hop variety that is available from Yakima Valley Hops  (Because im a tight-arse) would suit best for a 10 min IPA?

I already have in stock a pound of Cascade, Magnum, and half pounds of Galaxy, Willamette, EKG, & Challenger but willing to order more from Yakima if need be..


----------



## Effect

phoneyhuh said:


> So which hop variety that is available from Yakima Valley Hops  (Because im a tight-arse) would suit best for a 10 min IPA?
> 
> I already have in stock a pound of Cascade, Magnum, and half pounds of Galaxy, Willamette, EKG, & Challenger but willing to order more from Yakima if need be..




Great results have come from cascade, galaxy and mixtures thereof. I would be keen to do a challenger 10 min IPA since I've gone through some of the popular hops. You don't _need_ to buy any more...but variety is the spice of life. 8 g/l of any fruity American, NZ or Aussie at 10 min seems to do the trick.

Cheers


----------



## Phoney

Excellent, thanks Phil. a 50/50 Cascade / Galaxy combo it shall be. :icon_cheers:


----------



## geneabovill

Dude... Citra. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Phoney

Citra = no yakima


----------



## geneabovill

Missed that bit. Still, I've found Willamette and Cascade are pretty good mates.


----------



## Effect

phoneyhuh said:


> Excellent, thanks Phil. a 50/50 Cascade / Galaxy combo it shall be. :icon_cheers:




Great! you may need to tweek the ratio a little bit of the cascade and galaxy to try and balance out your bu:gu and still try and get close to the 8-10 g/l of hops.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Anyone tried with Galaxy? I got a kg of the shit and wan't to use it.


----------



## Effect

Gav80 said:


> Anyone tried with Galaxy? I got a kg of the shit and wan't to use it.



Yep, works great.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Phillip said:


> Yep, works great.


Cool i'll give it a run. 

Cheers


----------



## Truman42

Has anyone got the original recipe of this from the DB? I have brewed this before but for the liife of me cannot find the recipe anymore in my brewmate recipes folder.

Cheers


----------



## bum

Pretty sure it was all amarillo (perhaps Nick can get you some?) and a fairly simple grainbill - single base malt and maybe 5% spec?

Long time ago and all that.


----------



## slash22000

I'm pretty sure the recipe was just basic IPA grains (base and some crystal) and enough hops at 10 minutes to equal 60 IBU. Mix and match as you wish. If anybody has the actual recipe I'd like to see it though.


----------



## Effect

95/5 base/carapils @ 67
Amarillo @ 10 min to 60 ibu
1.060
Pacman/1056/1272


----------



## Truman42

Thanks Gents. So American 2 row would work well as my base malt?


----------



## slash22000

If it's an American IPA you can't go far wrong with yank 2-row. Pretty sure 99% of American IPA's are made with it.


----------



## Truman42

Im thinking of giving this a crack, more so to use up hops I already have. All these hops have been used in this 10 min IPA from what Ive learned reading this thread, but just wondering if their combination together might cause any problems? Are they all okay to use in the same beer or have i over done it a bit?


10 min IPA


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.950
Total Hops (g): 285.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.82 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 60.9 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.600 kg American 2-Row (94.96%)
0.350 kg Weyermann Carapils (Dextrine) (5.04%)

Hop Bill
----------------
100.0 g Amarillo Pellet (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (4 g/L)
25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
30.0 g Centennial Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
40.0 g Citra Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
90.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (3.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1272 - All-American Ale


----------



## felten

Are you sure about that calculated bitterness? rager doesn't work well with late additions IMO.

Plugging into BS2 I get 60.9 rager, but 84 tinseth. I'd be inclined to ditch the hallertau personally, which is kind of out of place, but it also brings the IBUs down to a more reasonable range.


Not sure if you're a chiller or not, if you're nochilling you might have to factor that in as well.


----------



## Truman42

Thanks Felten. I wasnt sue about the Hallertau but had a heap in the hop freezer so added it. That IBU is correct according to Brewmate but I must admit I used to use the average of rager and Tinseth setting, and switched it to rager sometime back to see what diference it made. I will switch it back to average and see how I go and remove the Hallertau.

So should I maybe just buy another 100 grams of Amarillo to replace it?


----------



## felten

I wouldn't personally as it would come out too bitter on my system, 7.8g/L of hops seems adequate for a late addition. But YMMV of course.


----------



## Truman42

Cheers mate, even better... save me having to buy more hops.


----------



## bum

Just to put the cat amongst the pigeons, I used about 30g of hal. mit. in a similar cupboard cleaner brew (but mine was all cube hopped and had could more varieties of hops - the others were all new world type hops though including those you're using except the centennial) and the hop character was very nice. My grainbill was also much more complex (being a cupboard cleaner) so perhaps that was better able to support it?

But honestly, I feel like you really need to do something particularly stupid to stuff up a big 10min beer like this - everything just seems to work so long as you like the ingredients in the first place.


----------



## Truman42

Ive never tried hallertau before or tasted a beer that uses it so not sure what sort of flavour its going to contribute, or if I would like it. The last 10 min IPA I did was fantastic. But I cant find the recipe so not sure what hops I used.


----------



## Truman42

Truman said:


> Brewed this on Thursday night.
> 
> Only had 150 grams of Amarillo so also added some Centennial and Cascade to get my IBU's up to 65.
> 
> First time I used my recirculating mash system and my plate chiller, so Im looking forward to see how this turns out.
> 
> My wort was certainly a lot clearer than when I do standard BIAB.


Ahh yes I can...Amarillo with Centennial and cascade. Well I dont have any cascade But I do remember it wasnt much of the centennial and cascade, probably under 200 grams total. (Although that was an 18 litre batch and I now brew 25 litres)

I suppose the citra will be a good sub for the cascade. MPB use Amarillo and Citra in their Pale Ale and its a great tasting beer.

Will see how it looks with the IBU set to average instead of rager.


----------



## pat_00

Just cracked my mostly Nelson Sauvin 10 min IPA. Why did I think that was a good idea? Ick


----------



## Effect

pat_00 said:


> Just cracked my mostly Nelson Sauvin 10 min IPA. Why did I think that was a good idea? Ick


what didnt you like about it?

I have found the ~12% aa hops seem to not work as well as the ~8% varieties.


----------



## pat_00

it has a cheap goon bag flavour to it.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Hi guys,

I don't have a chiller, so I was thinking about hops at flameout in hop spider/BIAB bag, then into cubes after ten minutes, leave cubes for another ten minutes, then dump the cubes into an ice bath. Sound okay?


----------



## jimmy86

Nicko,

That would work but you wouldn't get the full utilisation from the hops if you chilled it quickly. 
You will have to find the correct times rather than just ten minutes to account for the bitterness you will need to gain or just let it cool naturally and follow this method.


----------



## indica86

Nicko, I have made several good IPAs, happy to help.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

indica86 said:


> Nicko, I have made several good IPAs, happy to help.


Okay, the suspense is killing me... Go on..


----------



## indica86

email me, don't want to derail this thread


----------



## hoppinmad

Made a double batch of 10 minute IPA on Sunday, inspired by this recipe.

Variations were that I used Golden Promise instead of Pilsner and Caramunich I instead of Carapils 

All up 350g of hops including Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial, Mosaic, Columbus and Falconers Flight. Pretty much did this to use up some of my leftover hops.

First impressions... very fruity... leaning towards tropical fruit. At this stage I am only worried that bitterness is not as high as it should be for an IPA, as there isn't the same bite that you would normally get in IPA wort.

Anyway, I guess we will see how we go. Crossing my fingers, as there were a lot of hops that went into this baby!


----------



## pat_00

I've tried a couple of these and found the bitterness lacking.

I think it comes down to how your software calculates the bitterness.


----------



## Engibeer

I've got this in the cube at the moment ready to go.

1.070 OG. I've got two packs of 11.5g US-05 on hand.

Any opinions on whether I should pitch one pack or two based on paste experiences with US-05? I'll be rehydrating.


----------



## Effect

Engibeer said:


> I've got this in the cube at the moment ready to go.
> 
> 1.070 OG. I've got two packs of 11.5g US-05 on hand.
> 
> Any opinions on whether I should pitch one pack or two based on paste experiences with US-05? I'll be rehydrating.



Easily 2 mate.


----------



## Engibeer

Tomorrow I'm brewing a 10 minute IPA using the grain bill from DIY DOG, BrewDog's IPA is Dead Series.

48.88L

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.16 kg Extra Pale (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 85.9 % 
0.76 kg Caramalt (174.1 EBC) Grain 2 6.4 % 
0.76 kg Munich (59.5 EBC) Grain 3 6.4 % 
0.15 kg Dark Crystal (1004.9 EBC) Grain 4 

I'm going to put all the hops in the cube, with the IBU based on a 20 minute addition.

Split batch, 1x waimea, 1x amarillo. Single hop.


----------



## pirateagenda

Planning one of these soon. Doing a double batch using citra and chinook (was originally planning an all simcoe version, but it was sold out). Plugging the figures into beer smith it's saying that due to the high AA i only need 240g of citra and chinook to get the 60 IBUs. Should I then dry hop it to get an equivalent of 8g/L total to make up for the smallish 10 min addition?


----------



## Schikitar

Engibeer said:


> 1.070 OG. I've got two packs of 11.5g US-05 on hand.
> 
> Any opinions on whether I should pitch one pack or two based on paste experiences with US-05? I'll be rehydrating.


Two for sure, I did an IPA recently and I pitched two rehydrated packets of US-05 and gravity only went from 1.067 to 1.023


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

hi guys, so how's the bitterness with these beers. Good or lacking? Great thread.


----------



## pirateagenda

Nicko_Cairns said:


> hi guys, so how's the bitterness with these beers. Good or lacking? Great thread.


it depends how many IBU's worth of hops you add. 

I am doing most IPA's now with most of my hop addition at at 20minute whirlpool stage. Just means you need more hops to get the same bitterness... but adding more at whirlpool gives you more flavour


----------

